# Px4 subcompact is a ...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My 40 cal sub compact px4. Is about as ugly as they come. ( but I love it ).
It's a tank like little sub compact , I carry 10+ 1. 
Reliability 100%. Doesn't look that ugly anymore, lol. 
Honestly the only issue I have with this gun is the slide release lever. You have to carefully not pull the lever all the way out.
If you pull it all the way out which is easy to do, don't panic, you'll see a small part of the spring looking through the hole.
To reinstall, if pulled all the way out, align the flat groove that's on the lever,,, and with the tiniest screwdriver or similar manipulate the spring (looks like a straight piece of wire) while reentering the slide lever, very easy. 
If anyone has an easier way,, I would appreciate knowing an alternative method


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Use a doubled over piece of tread or string looped around the end of the spring. Use the string to pull the spring and guide it as needed. Once the lever is in place let goof one end of the string and pull on the other end to remove the string. I won’t say how I learned this trick ....


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Minorcan said:


> Use a doubled over piece of tread or string looped around the end of the spring. Use the string to pull the spring and guide it as needed. Once the lever is in place let goof one end of the string and pull on the other end to remove the string. I won't say how I learned this trick ....


PS - this also works for pulling starter brushes back on Ford Jubilee tractors - LOL


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Minorcan said:


> Use a doubled over piece of tread or string looped around the end of the spring. Use the string to pull the spring and guide it as needed. Once the lever is in place let goof one end of the string and pull on the other end to remove the string. I won't say how I learned this trick ....


Thank you


----------

